# Flaming gorge mack guide



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey guys, i am looking for a guide on flaming gorge to take us out specifically for macks. I am a gorge veteran, but have always targeted kokanee. 

Can you guys recommend a guide service for the first part of july?


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

you can try trophy trout guide with cpt. steve davis very knowlagble about the lake and has a garentee if you book an 8hr trip with him its a fish over 28" or he will rebook your trip


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

another option is Captain Jim. he is strictly catch and release and (in my opinion) the best there is!

http://www.fishflaminggorge.com/


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Cedar Springs Marina has a Guide Service.
I don't know much about it but I do see the boat on the water a lot.
http://www.cedarspringsmarina.com/


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

+1 Capt Jim! had a great time with him


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

I ended up getting a hold of Kyle Edwards with conquest expeditions. What a great guy. We ended up bringing in several big fish. My best was 30 lbs.


----------

